# Pontiac 400 oil pan torque spec and sequence



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

I was wondering if there was a certain torque sequence for the oil pan. I have the two pan support rails in the back. The engine is a 1973 Pontiac 400. I am using the BOP one piece oil pan gasket. Is the torque for the bolt 12lbs? Had anyone used this pan, If so I would appreciate any guidance. I cleaned up the block and pan surfaces very well and I would just like any last minute pointers. Thank you


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

12 ft bounds will _destroy_ the pan and gasket. Lately, on the other forum, there has been a rash of guys using cylinder head torque specs on all kinds of delicate components, and there's been a bloodbath of destroyed aluminum parts, broken bolts, and damaged sheet metal . I have NO IDEA where these folks get these gorilla tight specs from, but it's scary. Go cross wise in a star pattern, starting mid-pan. Make sure the pan rails are FLAT. Use a nut driver or a 1/4" drive short ratchet. When snug, tighten a hair more, but not so the pan rails pull in or the gasket deforms. Probably about 1 foot pound of torque.....


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

This is possibly where a lot of people are getting thrown off, including myself.

Pontiac 265 307 326 350 389 400 421 428 455 V8 Engine Specs | Torque Specs - Cylinder Numbering - Firing Order - Distributor Rotation

Wallace Racing - Pontiac Bolt Torque Values

Also in Rocky Rotella's How to rebuild a Pontiac V8 book, recommends 12 ft lbs on the side and front bolts, and 20 foot lbs on the back bolts when using the reinforcing straps.

This is exactly why I want to double check all of this before I do it.

Thank you for getting back to me GTO Guy!


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

'70 shop manual says "12 ft-lbs" for oil pan to block bolts, 8 ft-lbs for rocker covers. I'm a novice but 1 ft-lb sounds way to light ... JMO


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

This is the gasket I am using. I went this way to avoid the slippage of the cork gasket.Rubber gasket with metal all the way on the pan rails. I think the reason for the 20 ft pounds on the back bolts are because they sit in the reinforcing straps and need a little more torque to get them to the same point as the bolts directly on the pan.(just a guess)

BOP Engineering Engine Accessories

I have been told many things about sequence, like start from the back and work your way forward alternating sides, and have heard the way GTO guy said, but over the years no one has even given me a reason of why they do it like that. The only answer I get is because that is how they were taught, lol.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, it could very well be, but the thing is, I've never used a torque wrench on an oil pan. Just nice and snug, tight, but not so tight you crush the gasket and distort the pan rail. Common Sense Tight.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Pontiac Madness, I just re-read your post. Hopefully I can clear up your question. The tightening sequence is simply a matter of physics. Some people understand physics better than others. I'm well educated on the subject, having watched most Roadrunner, Bugs Bunny, Tennessee Tuxedo, and Ralph and Sam since early childhood. When joining any two components together by threaded fasteners, it is best to do it evenly: Cylinder heads, timing covers, wheels, valve covers, you name it. even distribution of torque, in a cross pattern and in stages, pulls the parts together with no damage to the gaskets, and does not stress the metal. If you don't star-tighten a wheel on a car, you can warp the brake rotor. If you don't on a valve cover, it will leak. Think about it. It's common sense.


----------



## Pontiac_Madness (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks again to both of you. When I am done putting the pan on I am going to take a pic and post it. I am thinking about numbering the bolts for a torque sequence for others to reference. I have looked and looked and it doesn't look like anyone has done this!? I know this shouldn't be a rocket science part of the build, but I think it would be nice for people like me with limited experience.


----------

